# Pictures of Shorty



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

This is our spoiled dog in the drivers seat,which is appropiate,haha.










This is after all the floor work,seats removed,seats installed ,insulation,paneling,painting and cabinet making,except side cabinet. Did I say it took us 5 years to finsih it up?


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Heres the back to front.


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

Very nice what is the lenght?


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

alwaysready said:


> Very nice what is the lenght?


 Thanks ,its 24 feet.Easier to find parking space and not real bad on diesel.

But right now it has to have calipers put on.Otherwise it has always started right up.I like it.But it is bouncy on some roads.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Pretty cool.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

JustCliff said:


> Pretty cool.


Thanks cliff.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Nice ride. Should be real handy to! Always like stuff folks repurpose.

Cute poock to!


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

No pics of the exterior?  Also.. I notice that your toilet seems to be ummm... well... you don't appear to be shy! lol.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Nice ride. Should be real handy to! Always like stuff folks repurpose.
> 
> Cute poock to!


Thanks Coot,hope we can fix the calipers beofre tshtf.Thats the way it is,finally get it about done and something tears up.Maybe in a couple months?


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

d_saum said:


> No pics of the exterior?  Also.. I notice that your toilet seems to be ummm... well... you don't appear to be shy! lol.


No but it looks good.Hubby being a body man and painter all his life helped,son came down to help with labor. We just used commercial white.

We have a curtain we pull closed. We been together for 35 years so not much left to hide.If company is around they or we step outside,usually they use public restroom at the beach or their own at home.


----------

